# One Born Every Minute UK Series 3?



## princess2406

Has anyone heard anything if there is going to be a new series? x


----------



## Bradpittswife

There must be as someone I used to work with was filmed to be on it as her daughter was due to give birth in September to a baby with severe problems. Not sure when it will air though.


----------



## MrsChambers

Its due to air in the New Year has recently/is currently being filmed at Leeds General Hospital. They wanted to film births between September and November.


----------



## princess2406

:happydance:


----------



## Charlie_x

i cant wait for series 3! i love this program x


----------



## Loui1001

I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## buttonnose82

they finished filming in leeds sunday before last :)

excited!


----------



## kate1984

I can't wait for the new series!


----------



## 5-a-side

Looking forward to the new series.
Did read that they were going to do a home birth during the series too??


----------



## princess2406

Woo hoo! So excited now! I hope its before my due date they show it! x


----------



## Jaysmummy

I think its normally on around February time

xx


----------



## kirsteee

That's my favourite programme :D hehe cant wait! x


----------



## honey08

they do a xmas day one tho dnt they ? :dance:


----------



## littlecupcake

I love the christmas day one!! I can't wait for the new series, my OH normally loves it too but don't know how willing he will be to watch it knowing its now a reality that will happen in the following months lol xx


----------



## BeachyBronzer

Hooray!! Love this show, cant wait to see it!!


----------



## HellBunny

I'm pretty sure it starts after christmas, last series at the end they were advertising for more pregnant women to have on the show x


----------



## princess2406

oooh yes I remember last year they did a christmas special! fxd!


----------



## lianne82

It was definitely on in jan this year so hopefully will start jan next year? I've never watched it as it freaks me out but I may just have to watch the next series to prepare ourselves lol!


----------



## jennievictora

i love this show x


----------



## Citycroft

Oooh I don't know if I will be able to watch it this time; with being due in Feb! 
I know one of my friends said it took her months after giving birth before she felt she could watch it again!!!


----------



## emmylou92

I sat watching OBEM the day before i gave birth yelling at all the silly people for laying in their backs and moaning, I too at the time of watching it was having irregular contractions haha!

I can wait for It to start again!


----------



## Miss Duke

I also can't wait! Have been watching the last series again on 4OD.


----------



## cherry22

Im SSSssssssssssssooooooooooo excited for the new series! I get so broody watching and have a good old cry at some of them!!!

And actually i would love for my births to be filmed just not with the money shot in veiw, because you really do forget how things happen around you!!

x


----------



## Star7890

I cant waitt! Hope its on in jan/feb as Im due in March :) xx I ALWAYS cry when the baby is born though gonna be a wreck at my birth haha x


----------



## Sunshine12

I always watch it but have never been pregnant before so will be a whole new experience watching it this time! x


----------



## MonkeyFeet

I'm looking forward to watching it, I saw the posters asking for participants when I went for my 12 week scan. The only worrying bit for me is it's filmed where I'll be giving birth :haha: on the plus side I think channel 4 paid to upgrade the labour ward or parts of it for the programme so that'll be good :)


----------



## Mrs_X

ERConnell said:


> I cant waitt! Hope its on in jan/feb as Im due in March :) xx I ALWAYS cry when the baby is born though gonna be a wreck at my birth haha x

you know i thought i was the only one who cried at births lol! i am going to be a blubbering wreck at my birth lol.
they were getting set up in the LGI (leeds general) when i was admitted at the end of august, i cant wait for the show as thats where i am giving birth :)


----------



## snowfia

Can't wait for the new series!
OH and me have watched series 1 and 2 in the past couple of weeks and even he had a tear in his eye at some of them<3


----------



## willowblossom

Are they not doing it at southampton this time?? oo i cant wait i love that series :):), I too can't help have a little cry at some of them! xx


----------



## Amethyste

Oh i really hope it start at new year so i can get to watch it before i am due med feb (my partner can't but i ll make him, lol)


----------



## princess2406

They filmed at Leeds this time. I'm sure I will be an emotional wreck watching it as was the last 2 series! :haha: I'm due 24th Jan so hope it's on before then! x


----------



## NuKe

:dance:


----------



## Babym

I love this programme, I'm due the 11th Jan so am doubting it will be on before my due date. Although if LO is late then might see a couple of episodes before baby arrives.


----------



## molly85

Oh brilliant done it all before but makes my OH laugh as I went very silent and insular having Abby. I'd be rubbish viewing bt had great music nothing like giving birth to the worzels and pink lol


----------



## truly_blessed

I'm the opposite. I hope it's only aired AFTER I have LO, it would terrfiy me even more otherwise. Hopefully I can be snuggled up with my own baby and watch it.


----------



## molly85

It's not so much fn after apart from to cringe and say did I do that? becase yo won't remember a thing lol


----------



## Dizzy321

Babym said:


> I love this programme, I'm due the 11th Jan so am doubting it will be on before my due date. Although if LO is late then might see a couple of episodes before baby arrives.

I am due the same day, was hoping it would be on before I give birth.


----------



## charlottemab

yes it starts just after xmas my sisters on it :o) x its in leeds


----------



## Dizzy321

charlottemab said:


> yes it starts just after xmas my sisters on it :o) x its in leeds

Oooo do you know when then?


----------



## Beaney192

Yey! I cant wait for it to be on again, although this time im sure i will be watching it with my legs crossed! haha


----------



## beccad

Excellent news. I've watched this program before I was pregnant, but will be a whole new experience now I'm expecting my own!


----------



## buttons1

Ooo exciting I love this programme


----------



## BeachyBronzer

I hope theres going to be a One Born at Christmas special episode like they did last year. That would be great


----------



## sweets1234

I did obem at lgi and loved it can't wait to watch it back if ur expecting and scared to watch honestly don't b it will give u an insight of what to expect.


----------



## Pinky12

ooh, I cant wait for the new series to start!! My husband is petrified nof seeing it this time round but I cant wait :haha:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

very excited to watch it :) x


----------



## misse04

2 days to go! So excited! last 2 series have started when I'm in early pregnancy x


----------



## Dizzy321

I am sooo scared to watch it with me being so close to labour...but I do love it


----------



## molly85

all excited for tonight no chance of an early night now lol


----------



## BradysMum

I'm very excited for it tonight, woohoo! DH can't wait too.... lol


----------



## EmmaBozner_x

Starts tonight  channel 4 at 9:00pm. LOVE it!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

:happydance:


----------



## Pinky12

Cant wait!! Lets hope the husband manages to watch it :haha:


----------



## xCeex

im too scared to watch it lol x


----------



## beanzz

My OH was almost sick watching the baby girl's head come out!! :rofl: soo funny. The stuff on there really doesn't scare me yet some people who aren't pregnant cant watch it!


----------



## molly85

you def don't don't have to watch the baby appear lol


----------



## snowfia

Watching it just made me even more excited to meet my little princess hehe :D


----------



## xCeex

I watched it, and it made me very excited. I thought it would make me very panicky.

But I can't wait! :)


----------



## kittylady

I watched it, I cant wait for the next one this wednesday :flower:


----------

